# Some local color!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Who says lawns need to be just green? The entire lawn has clumps of these blue floweres but they are low down and can't be seen except directly down on them!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty stuff. I personally like a little depth, texture and color.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also nice view mother nature testing her skills w/the paint brush before autumn contest.


----------

